# كيفية تحويل الاحداثيات الجغرافية ببرنامج الاتوكاد



## السندباد المساحي (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ::
عند ادراج صورة مرجعه حسب الاحداثيات الجغرافية في برنامج الاوتوكاد فانها تسقط باحداثياتها النظامية ,اي بالدرجات وتكون المسافة غير مطابقة للواقع .لان كل درجة جغرافية يفهما برنامج الاوتوكاد على انها وحدة اوتوكاد ,حيث ان المسافة بين خطي عرض تصل الى 110 كم في بعض المناطق .ولكن على الاوتوكاد تكون طولها مثلا وحدة ونيف من الاوتوكاد .وايضا ينطبق ذلك بين خطوط الطول .
السؤال ؟؟
اريد ملف على شكل شيب فايل او ملف اوتوكاد يحوي خطوط الطول والعرض للمنطقة العربية او لسوريا وجوارها .بحيث يتم رسم خطوط الطول والعرض حسب المسافة بينهم وليس حسب الدرجات .وايضا ان امكن ملف للاسقاط utm النطاق 36 و 37 
- جربت من خلال برنامج arcmap لتصدير ملف الاحداثيات الجغرافية للكرة الارضية الا انني لم افلح بذلك ..هل هنالك طريقة للحصول على ذلك 
وجزاكم الله كل الخير ..


----------



## سولارلونر (16 مايو 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكر ا ع هذا الموضوع ياريت احد يجيب عليه 
اتمنى الحصول ع خارطه العراق الجغرافيه بالاوتوكاد


----------



## علي سليم متولي (17 مايو 2009)

ياريت حد يدلنا علي ذلك واريد خارطة مصر الجغراففية بالاوتوكد


----------



## السندباد المساحي (17 مايو 2009)

خريطة مصر الجغرافية بالاتوكادصعبة اوي 
لان هيئة المساحة المصرية هي المسيطرة علي اعمال الخرائط وربنا معاك يارب


----------



## chupchupina (17 مايو 2009)

شباب بالله عليكم ,نسخة لبرنامج surfer


----------



## د احمد بكر (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
لابد لادخال الاحداثيات الي الاتوكاد من تحويلها الي احداثيات جغرافية الي احداثيات كيلومترية
حسب المرجع الحيوديسي المتبع في الدولة 
وانا يمكن ان اساعدك في الامر اذا استطعت ان تحمل لي ملف الاحداثيات او الشيب فايل او النقط المكتوبة جغرافيا
مع التوضيح المرجع الجيوديسي المراد التحويل الية
وان شاء الله سوف ابعث لك الملف بامتداد dwg


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (17 مايو 2009)

الاخ السندباد المساحي

لقد عرضت قبل مدة كيفية تنصيب اية خارطة على الاتوكاد ، يمكنك متابعة ذلك وهي بالصوت والصورة واخرى بالكتابة
واذا بدك اية سؤال اسال ونحن نجيب وساشرح لك في عجالة
1 - يوجد على الخارطة احداثيات شرق وشمال وبعضها يكون بالكيلومترات او الامتار وبعضها يكون بالدرجات حيث بامكانك تحويل الدرجات.
2 - حدد اربعة نقاط على الخارطة وحدد كل نقطة احداثياتها الشرق والشمال.
3 - افتح برنامج اوتوكاد 
4 - انقر Insert ---Raster Image ---Browse where your Map----Click on it--Open--ok
5- ستفتح لك الخارطة على شاشة الاتوكاد وكانها صورة
6 - اكتب في خانة ال Command الامر التالي ALIGN
7 - سيسالك الكمبيوتر Select Object
8 - اكتب في خانة الاوامر ALL ومن ثم انقر Right Click 
9 - ٍيسالك Specify First source انقر على اول نقطة اخترتها في الزاوية السفلى للخارطة الجنوبية الغربية واعمل Enter وثم يسألك اكتب قيمة احداثيات النقطة التي اخترتهاSpecify First destination point وتبدأ بالاحداثيات الشرقية وثم الشمالية هكذا
مثلا : 250000,150000 لا تنسى ان تضع الفاصلة بين الاحداثيات الشرقية والشمالية وانقر Enter
10 - يسالك الكميوتر specify second source وانقر على النقطة المقابلة تماما للنقطة الولى والتي تقع في الزاوية الشمالية الشرقية من الخارطة وسيسالك الكمبيوتر بعد ان تكون قد نقرت على النقطة specify second destination point اكتب له احداثيات النقطة شرقا وشمالا كما فعلت في النقطة الاولى وانقر Enter
سيسالك Third Point وانقر ENter ومن ثم يسالك عن ال Scale اكتب Yes , وبعدها ستختفي الخرطة عن الشاشة حيث تذهب الى الاحداثيات التى نصبتها لها
11 - انقر على Zoom Extend سترى الخارطة امامك بالاحداثيات التي نصبتها فيها
12 - يمكنك عمل نفس الشيء على برنامج Landdesktop وتقوم بانزال جميع النقاط التي تريدها على الخارطة
10 -


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (17 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير فعلا موضوع مهم جدا ياريت الاخوه الزملاكلهم يشاركونا فيه


----------



## د احمد بكر (18 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخي مازن علي مشاركتك القيمة
ولكن في هذة الطريقة انت تتعامل مع صورة وبالطبع ستتأثر دقة الاحداثيات تاثرا كبيرا
بدقة الصورة 
اذن لابد من معرفة مقدار الخطأ الناتج من هذة العملية 
ولكن للاسف الاتوكاد لا يستطيع حساب الخطا 
ويمكن لبرامج اخري مثل arc gis
التعامل مع الصور بدقة مع بيان مقدار الخطأ


----------



## السندباد المساحي (18 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم دكتور احمد واخي مازن وجزاكم الله الف خير 
لو سمحت يا دكتور كيف احدد نسبة الخطا علي برنامج الاتوكاد وياريت تشرح لنا فكرة برنامج ارك جي اي اس 
وياريت لو اكلمك علي الاميل دكتور احمد انا محمد ومعك رقمي والاميل ولو امكن الشرح ترسلو لي علي الاميل 
وجزاك الله الف خير
[email protected]


----------



## د احمد بكر (18 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي محمد 
ربنا يرجعك لنا بالسلامة
بالنسبة للارك جي اي اس
تقوم بتعريف البرنامج باربع نقاط علي الخريطة من هذة النقط يقوم البرنامج 
بحساب الخطأ
ثم نقوم بعد ذلك بنقل الاحداثيات من GIS
الي الاتوكاد 
من خلال tool box
لاحظ اننا سوف نتعامل مع الاتوكاد بالاحداثيات وليس بالصور
علي العموم انا ابحث عن ملف يشرح لك بالتفصيل الطريقة
ولا تنساني من صالح دعائك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (18 مايو 2009)

اخواني الله يجعل مسائكم سعيد وعلى عيني وراسي كل ما تقدم به الاخوة الافاضل

لقد تم انزال خارطة على الارك جي اي اس ونفس الخارطة انزلتها على الاتوكاد وعلى شكل صورة وليست احداثيات وعلى فكرة كانت هناك نقاط تم انزالها على الخارطة يدويا و قبل تنزيلها على الاوتوكاد ويا اخواني كانت دقة الاوتوكاد ادق من الارك جي اي اس وحاولت ان ارصد النقاط التي تم انزالها يدويا على الخارطة وكانت النتيجة ان قرئها الاوتوكاد بفارق امتار بين 5 - 15 متر فقط وهي فروق مقبولة وكما انك تستطيع القضاء على هذه الفروقات اذا تم اختيار النقاط بواسطة الفوتوتو شوب وكما انك يمكن القضاء على هذه الفروقات بان تقوم رسم نقطتين باحداثيات حقيقيه على الاوتوكاد وتعممل move لهاتين النقطتين على الخارطة فتصبح احداثيات الخارطة 100%
والسلام عليكم


----------



## السندباد المساحي (18 مايو 2009)

اشكرك دكتور احمد واخي مهندس مازن علي توضيحكم المفيد وننتظر منك يا دكتور احمد الملف للشرح

وياريت يا دكتور احمد لو عند حضرتك مزكرة حساب الربط للروبيرالي اعرضحها علي موقع منتدي الهندسة المساحية
لان الرابط بموقع الهندسة في خطا وشكرا للاهتمام وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## علي سليم متولي (19 مايو 2009)

شكرا للدكتور احمد بكر والاخ مازن وياريت يادكتور احمد الملف والشرح وجزاك الله خير علي مجهوداتك


----------



## eng: issa (19 مايو 2009)

مازن عبد الهادي قال:


> الاخ السندباد المساحي
> 
> لقد عرضت قبل مدة كيفية تنصيب اية خارطة على الاتوكاد ، يمكنك متابعة ذلك وهي بالصوت والصورة واخرى بالكتابة
> واذا بدك اية سؤال اسال ونحن نجيب وساشرح لك في عجالة
> ...


 بوركت يا اخ مازن على هذا الشرح وجزاك الله كل خير ويا ريت تعطينا رابط الشرح كيفية تنصيب اية خارطة على الاتوكاد او على لاند مع انها طريقه تشبه الجي اي اس ولك الشكر


----------



## ROUDS (21 مايو 2009)

مازن عبد الهادي قال:


> اخواني الله يجعل مسائكم سعيد وعلى عيني وراسي كل ما تقدم به الاخوة الافاضل
> 
> لقد تم انزال خارطة على الارك جي اي اس ونفس الخارطة انزلتها على الاتوكاد وعلى شكل صورة وليست احداثيات وعلى فكرة كانت هناك نقاط تم انزالها على الخارطة يدويا و قبل تنزيلها على الاوتوكاد ويا اخواني كانت دقة الاوتوكاد ادق من الارك جي اي اس وحاولت ان ارصد النقاط التي تم انزالها يدويا على الخارطة وكانت النتيجة ان قرئها الاوتوكاد بفارق امتار بين 5 - 15 متر فقط وهي فروق مقبولة وكما انك تستطيع القضاء على هذه الفروقات اذا تم اختيار النقاط بواسطة الفوتوتو شوب وكما انك يمكن القضاء على هذه الفروقات بان تقوم رسم نقطتين باحداثيات حقيقيه على الاوتوكاد وتعممل move لهاتين النقطتين على الخارطة فتصبح احداثيات الخارطة 100%
> والسلام عليكم[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (21 مايو 2009)

الاخ المهندس عيسى تحية طيبة وبعد

نعم اخي مازال هذا الموضوع معروض بروابطه على مندانا الكريم وهو كيف تنصب اية خارطة ورقية بالصوت والصورة
وشكرا لك


----------



## elkreem2 (6 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على المجهود وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## محمدسندباد (13 يونيو 2009)

بوركت يا اخ مازن على هذا الشرح وجزاك الله كل خير ويا ريت تعطينا رابط الشرح كيفية تنصيب اية خارطة على الاتوكاد او على لاند مع انها طريقه تشبه الجي اي اس ولك الشكر


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (13 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله بك واحسن الله اليك


----------



## محمدسندباد (15 يونيو 2009)

بوركت يا اخ مازن على هذا الشرح وجزاك الله كل خير ويا ريت تعطينا رابط الشرح كيفية تنصيب اية خارطة على الاتوكاد


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (8 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx aloooooooooooooooot


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (15 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx aloooooooooooooooooot


----------



## qop100 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين ومأجورين من الله على الجهد ...........................................ونرجو المزيد .............م الخطيب


----------



## abdelhamid68 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر ا ع هذا الموضوع ياريت احد يجيب عليه


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 أبريل 2010)

كيفية تحويل الاحداثيات الجغرافية ببرنامج الاتوكاد


----------



## kareem moh (5 مايو 2010)

Thank U


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (8 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير ومن أراد التعمق في الموضوع ليزور هذا المنتدى المتخصص http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/category-c2/


----------



## السندباد المساحي (8 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Bkarali (9 مايو 2010)

يا اخ مازن
هل يمكن استخدام الاتوكاد بالنسبه للجيوفيزيائين؟
ولا مقصور فقط على المساحين


----------



## عبدالرحمن الزيادى (10 مايو 2010)

ما هى العلاقة بين الاحداثيات الجغرافية والاحداثيات التربيعية بشكل عام ( فى اى مكان فى العالم) ؟
هل يمكن رسم موقع معين بواسطة الاحداثيات الجغرافية فى برنامج الاوتوكاد ؟


----------



## tarik86 (10 مايو 2010)

il faut utiliser Data Interoperability dans arctolbox


----------



## thaher (25 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
thaher


----------



## م قاسم محمد (25 أغسطس 2010)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## السماء الصافية 25 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (23 ديسمبر 2010)

والله نقاشات روعة جدا وغاية في الفائدة جزاكم الله الف خير كل المشاركين


----------



## محمداحمدحسن (25 سبتمبر 2011)

د/ أحمد بكر بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير ​


----------



## محمداحمدحسن (25 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ مازن عبد الهادى شكراً جزيلاً لك...أنا كنت أقوم بهذة العملية (align) للرسم ونتأئجها زى الفل 
أما بالنسبة لأدراج الخريطة على أوتوكاد هل تكون كأدراج صورة (يعنى الخريطة تكون صورة أساسا .ثم يتم أدراجها للأوتوكاد؟؟؟؟ أرجو التوضيح ضرورى ...بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمداحمدحسن (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*كيف يمكن تحويل الأحداثيات فى الأوتوكاد من الدرجات الى الأمتار*



مازن عبد الهادي قال:


> الاخ السندباد المساحي
> 
> لقد عرضت قبل مدة كيفية تنصيب اية خارطة على الاتوكاد ، يمكنك متابعة ذلك وهي بالصوت والصورة واخرى بالكتابة
> واذا بدك اية سؤال اسال ونحن نجيب وساشرح لك في عجالة
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .. اشكر سيادتكم على هذا المجهود الرائع وعندى سؤال لحضرتك وهو كيف يمكن تحويل الأحداثيات فى الأوتوكاد من الدرجات الى الأمتار ...ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للاخوة المشاركين
​


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي الفاضل


----------



## علي الدبس (12 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133975.html#ixzz1aYbgUnPW


*شكر ا ع هذا الموضوع ياريت احد يجيب عليه 
اتمنى الحصول ع خارطه الاردن الجغرافيه بالاوتوكاد*​


----------



## علي الدبس (12 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.............
يا اخوان .....اللي بحب ربنا يبارك إله في عمره وذريته ويكفيه شر بني ادم يدلنا على رابط مع كراك لبرنامج arc gis ​​جزاكم الله خيرا........... جزاكم الله خيرا...........جزاكم الله خيرا.......... ​​​​​


----------



## كبل (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله لكم


----------



## نايف المسعودي (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عاشت ايدك

على هذا الموضوع

القيم

كل المودة 

والاحترام


----------



## السندباد المساحي (13 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمروابوالنعام (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمروابوالنعام (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## فادي عمار (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على الشرح


----------



## AYMAN.SAAD (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ha22ra (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## هانى عامر (17 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم يااخوانى
اولا احب اشكركم على المعلومات القيمة ولكن لى تعليق
انا اتعرض لهذا الموقف فى عملى حيث احتاج لتحويل منطقة من الجوجل ايرث مثلا للاوتوكاد باحداثياتها وبمسافاتها على الطبيعة 
فانا استخدم برنامج السيفل 3دى (civil 3d)
حيث اولا افتح الجوجل ايرث واغير نظام الاحداثيات الى utm
ثم اعمل زووم على المنطقة التى اريد العمل عليها
واحدد نقطة معينة اعلمها واعلم احداثياتها على الطبيعة (اى نوع من الاحداثيات حتى ولو شبكة محلية مفترضة) وبالطبع يكون الانحراف ناحية الشمال واتاكد من البوصلة واتجاه الشمال لاعلى تماما
ثم افتح برنامج السيفل 3دى
ثم اقوم بعمل اضافة صورة من الجوجل ايرث من قائمة insert
واوافق عل الافتراضات بعمل انتر حيث نقطة الاحاثيات هى 0و0 والانحراف 0 اى اتجاه الشمال
فاجد الصورة اصبحت موجودة وبالمسافات الطبيعية الصحية ولكن ليست بنفس الاحداثيات 
اقوم بعمل نقل move لكامل الصورة ونقطة النقل هى النقطة التى قمت بتحديدها مسبقا على الجوجل ايرث واعلم احداثياتها واقوم بنقلها الى الاحداثيات التى اعلمها ثم انتر موافق
فاجد الصورة اصبحت موجودة باحداثياتها التى اريد العمل بها وبمسافاتها على الطبيعة ونفس الانحراف على الطبيعة
واقوم بعمل حفظ باسم ثم احفظ بنسخة الاوتوكاد التى اريدها وافتحها بعد ذلك بالاوتوكاد عادى جدا
واذا اردت عمل خريطة كنتورية واستخراج نقط المنسوب بالنسبة لسطح البحر عند عمل اضافة insert من البداية اطلب منه اضافة صورة وسطح من الجوجل ايرث
الطريقة مجربة واعطتنى نتائج لاباس بها تصل الدقة لحدود 5 :10 متر
وشكرا لكم


----------



## wessamhp (18 فبراير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## wessamhp (18 فبراير 2012)

شكراً


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (27 فبراير 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء

لتلافي الخطا قدر الامكان على الاتوكاد قم بانزال ثلاثة نقاط على الخارطة بدل من نقطتين مثلا بالاضافة الى النقطة الجنوبة الغربية والنفطة الشمالية الشرقية اضف احد النقفطتين الباقيتين وهي الجنوبية الشرقية او الشمالية الغربيةز

والى الامام


----------

